# Whatever!



## Peterlegrand

Sziasztok!

I'm wondering whether there's a way to say 'Whatever!' in Hungarian.

Context : My friend keeps telling me how great his university is and I'm a bit fed up so I want to say Whatever!

Friend: Tudod, hogy az egyetemem legjobb, mert...

Me:  Whatever.. (Tök mindegy..)?

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

This type of 'whatever' is not easy to translate into Hungarian.
'Tök mindegy' is not possible in your context. It means something like 'it doesn't matter', 'I don't want to choose, whichever' or 'I don't mind whatever happens'.

To express annoyance or lack of interest in your situation, you could say:
_'Igen, persze, persze...' _- Yeah, sure... (ironically)
_'(Jól van,) hagyjál már ezzel!'_ - Don't bother me with that! (annoyed) (literally: 'Leave me with that')
_'És ez engem érdekel?'_ - Do you think I'm interested?

A lot depends of course on your tone of voice and whether you want to risk sounding rude.


----------



## Peterlegrand

Nagyon köszi! Pontosan ezt akartam! 

I feel like your suggestions convey the message I want to get across - mildly annoyed but I don't want to insult my friend.


----------



## javamonkey

I have to disagree with András here,
The second and third examples he gave you are highly rude, and if you say "persze"
that actually means "yeah right", the same way in English, you can say "yeah, right" and really mean you agree
but most often if someone chooses to say "yeah, right" it actually means "I don't believe you".
In Hungarian I also don't know an equivalent to "whatever" but *persze is* *not the same, *because in English when you say whatever
it doesn't necessarily mean you disagree it just means you're disinterested. In Hungarian persze is a strong "Yes, of course".
so if you use it ironically it clearly means you in fact disagree, unlike whatever, which may or may not mean you actually doubt or disagree with the speaker.
A more closer equivalent to "whatever"
is say "Ja" and then stay silent. "Ja" is a sort of dismissive "Igen". It's not unpolite but it expresses a lack of interest, like "I heard you but you're kind of boring me".
The difference between "ja" + silence and "whatever" is only that "ja" can also simply just mean a colloquial "yes" in a context where "whatever" would not make any sense.
"elmentél a boltba?" ... "Ja." = "You went to the store?" ... "Yup."


----------



## francisgranada

_Hogyne.... Aha.... Na ja .... Ha te mondod .... Jól van .... Na jó ...._

(I don't say these examples fit the English "whatever", they are rather tips for sake of this discussion)

P.S. Hello Peterlegrand. What would you use in Slovak? Perhaps it could suggest us some better Hungarian equivalent ....


----------



## AndrasBP

javamonkey said:


> in English when you say whatever
> it doesn't necessarily mean you disagree it just means you're disinterested.


Thanks for clarifying that.

Still, I'd say that "persze, persze" *can *mean "whatever" because it might express something like "persze, persze, ezt már sokszor hallottam".
A lot depends here on context and intonation.


----------



## Peterlegrand

Good question francis!
I'd probably say something like
_(No) a ?  
Vieš komu hovor.. 
Fakt ma to netrápi._
But it's true that I'm also really struggling with finding a good Slovak equivalent.


----------

